# ITT: Naruto streams SMT:Nocturne



## Naruto (Aug 23, 2014)

​


I will always leave a post before I start streaming, but if you miss anything just hit the youtube playlist link. New sessions will be added as soon as possible


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 23, 2014)

Aww shit, time for NOCTURNE!


----------



## Naruto (Aug 23, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Aww shit, time for NOCTURNE!



Damn son, that is an awesome first suggestion. Wouldn't mind finishing Nocturne at all. Got it lined up and all.


----------



## Itachі (Aug 23, 2014)

Was going to nominate MGS3 but it's not on PC, this sounds like a cool idea though.


----------



## Naruko (Aug 23, 2014)

Amber: Journey's Beyond* (or Amnesia) 

* Would pick Planescape: Torment or "Finish Baldur's Gate SOA and TOB" but the former you've played and the latter is too effing long.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2014)

Ｉｔａｃｈｉ said:


> Was going to nominate MGS3 but it's not on PC, this sounds like a cool idea though.



Technically, anything that can be emulated properly could be recorded on PC.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 23, 2014)

Ｉｔａｃｈｉ said:


> Was going to nominate MGS3 but it's not on PC, this sounds like a cool idea though.



I can emulate it if need be, though I have it lined up on my PS3 atm


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2014)

Even the less demanding Wii games can be recorded on PC by now. I don't know what kind of CPU you'd need to run something like Super Mario Galaxy with recording in the background, but a lot of other games might work.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 23, 2014)

Also, yeah, if it's on PS2 or Gamecube I think there's a swathe of emulators it could work with.


----------



## Itachі (Aug 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Technically, anything that can be emulated properly could be recorded on PC.





Naruto said:


> I can emulate it if need be, though I have it lined up on my PS3 atm



Thanks guys, I didn't know that emulation was an option here.

I wasn't aware that you could emulate PS3. Might also be a little bit tasking to emulate it and record it.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2014)

Ｉｔａｃｈｉ said:


> I wasn't aware that you could emulate PS3. Might also be a little bit tasking to emulate it and record it.



You can't, but e.g. the Legacy Collection contains MGS1-3 on PS3. It's originally a PS2 game after all.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Even the less demanding Wii games can be recorded on PC by now. I don't know what kind of CPU you'd need to run something like Super Mario Galaxy with recording in the background, but a lot of other games might work.



The only reason I did not include Wii is because I really don't want to move stuff around, my sensor bar is connected to my Wii U and the cords have been catproofed and shit


----------



## Enclave (Aug 23, 2014)

Earthbound

/drops mic and walks away


----------



## Itachі (Aug 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> You can't, but e.g. the Legacy Collection contains MGS1-3 on PS3. It's originally a PS2 game after all.



Ah, I see, I have the inferior HD Collection.

Better get the Subsistence version if you play it, Naruto.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2014)

dota 2

hitman absolution

i need to see that everyone sucks at it as much as i do


----------



## Naruko (Aug 23, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> dota 2
> 
> hitman absolution
> 
> i need to see that everyone sucks at it as much as i do



You and Naruto together should do this together and post it up^^


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

Confirming that I've successfully emulated PS2 and GameCube on my shit comp so it's definitely a possibility.

Personally, although it's quite typical, I'd like to throw out things such as...

Silent Hill 2
Silent Hill 3
Resident Evil (original or GameCube remake)

@Nudey - Your Hitman: Absolution stream was a fucking blast. The scarecrow. Holy fucking shit.  I'm dying just thinking about it.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 23, 2014)

Same things I have recommended to you for what is possibly years .


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

I would love to be able to volunteer to record as well but although I'd be able to record, I couldn't do much to add commentary, which I imagine is half the fun.

Though as much as we're all suggesting stuff I, too, am curious if anyone else would actually be willing to volunteer or do a recording themselves?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2014)

krory said:


> I would love to be able to volunteer to record as well but although I'd be able to record, I couldn't do much to add commentary, which I imagine is half the fun.
> 
> Though as much as we're all suggesting stuff I, too, am curious if anyone else would actually be willing to volunteer or do a recording themselves?



Well I can record myself still

but iirc most of the fun was that I packed like 10 of you into a skype chat with me and you all told me how much I suck at the game

and how i could stand still and be a scarecrow everywhere helped


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

I never said you sucked, except for Surgeon Simulator.

I did rudely judge you for throwing that guy out the window, though.  And I blame your potential Dark Souls suckage on Gary giving you shit advice.


----------



## Itachі (Aug 23, 2014)

I prefer the other Hitman games to Absolution but it was very hard for me. Actually, Absolution would make a great game to stream, stealth games can provide for some interesting situations to watch.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh and once I get my new computer in a few months I plan to start recording.  I was toying with it before until my PC went kaput and my laptop isn't ideal for it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2014)

krory said:


> I never said you sucked, except for Surgeon Simulator.
> 
> I did rudely judge you for throwing that guy out the window, though.  And I blame your potential Dark Souls suckage on Gary giving you shit advice.



lmao i never got very far in dark souls, i can be a backup streamer one of these days and play that 



Ｉｔａｃｈｉ said:


> I prefer the other Hitman games to Absolution but it was very hard for me. Actually, Absolution would make a great game to stream, stealth games can provide for some interesting situations to watch.



i mostly said absolution because i gifted it to him recently :33


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

<3 Absolution, no fucks given. That game was a blast though only I got as far as the strip joint.


----------



## Itachі (Aug 23, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> i mostly said absolution because i gifted it to him recently :33



That's nice of you.  :3



krory said:


> <3 Absolution, no fucks given. That game was a blast though only I got as far as the strip joint.



I liked it quite a bit too, was a little disappointed in how linear it was but whatevs. I only played through it once on Hard mode, fuck it was so frustrating and half of the mechanics in the game don't fucking make sense, it was still fun though.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh and my plan is to have a new computer on time for The Witcher 3.  Hint, hint.

Already have it pre-ordered on gog.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2014)

I always wondered if you could play twewy on the PC.

Most 3D DS games look real nice if you smooth em out on a PC emulator

2D ones get screwed up though lol.


My vote goes to Digital Devil Saga 1 and 2


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2014)

Twewy... might kind of work on an emulator, though the microphone blowing needs a workaround.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2014)

FIVE NIGHTS AT FREDDY'S

ZEHAHAHAHA

i mostly laughed at the scary parts because im mental like that
actually on the 'scary' parts i didnt laugh at i got kinda pissed because i lost D:<


----------



## Enclave (Aug 23, 2014)

Eh, I don't find jump scares to be frightening at all.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 24, 2014)

i laughed the entire time when i failed xD


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 24, 2014)

Devil May Cry 3.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 24, 2014)

I can help with PC, PS3, Wii U, PS Vita (to an extend) and Xbox 360. Going to get a 3DS Capture card soon. 

Only problems would be games.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Devil May Cry 3.



This only works if it's played on Heaven Or Hell or if the player is true style level.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 24, 2014)

Super Robot Taisen Original Generation on GBA ( US release. )

Good Luck.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 24, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> NOCTURNE!





Ｉｔａｃｈｉ said:


> MGS3





Naruko said:


> Amber: Journey's Beyond



You broke the rule, honey. One nomination per person. I choose Amber.



Enclave said:


> Earthbound





NudeShroom said:


> hitman absolution





krory said:


> Resident Evil (original or GameCube remake)



Rule broken, I pick RE out of your list.


One per person, I pick whichever .hack game comes first since I already finished all the KH games.



St NightRazr said:


> My vote goes to Digital Devil Saga 1 and 2



Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 1



Axl Low said:


> FIVE NIGHTS AT FREDDY'S





CosmicCastaway said:


> Devil May Cry 3.





Yagami1211 said:


> Super Robot Taisen Original Generation on GBA ( US release. )



Gonna let this run for a while longer.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 24, 2014)

Graffiti Kingdom (PS2)


----------



## Atlas (Aug 24, 2014)

Bioshock
/10chars


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 24, 2014)

Five Nights at Freddy's or SCP Containment Breach.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 24, 2014)

Maybe Outlast

I withdraw my suggestion and replace it with this:



__

Just kidding, just I still suggest OutLast, it just that I saw it randomly and couldn't resist.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 24, 2014)

Tuesday all the nominations go up on the poll. Then it's time to vote.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 25, 2014)

I can try to stream too; though it doesn't work well for me lol. (PS1/2/3, 360 and Wii(though Wii is in black and white dunno why) I do emulate; bu recording for that has been crapping the bed for me.) Don't count on me; I tend to have problems when recording and school's coming up so  I might only be able to every now and then. 

I guess Hitman: Absolution would be good; or just another stealth genre game like MGS or Tenchu that you have no problems streaming.


----------



## Commander Red (Aug 25, 2014)

Europa Barbarorum!


----------



## Naruto (Aug 25, 2014)

Given the lack of more nominations I added most of the second choices people posted. Vote away!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 25, 2014)

Streaming horror games is TURRIBLE. Defeats the purpose of the thing and it reminds me too much of Pewdiepie.

It's better to watch faster paced games. I'd like to see how much you suck at DMC3 but I went with Bioshock because why not.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 25, 2014)

Bioshock 1 is sort of horror...ish.

And as for DMC3, yeah I probably will suck given it's been an ungodly amount of time since I last played it - back in high school.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 25, 2014)

Nobody is aware of Graffiti Kingdom's wonderfulness 
An underappreciated gem.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm going to stream a little bit of every game on the list then post youtube links. Will start with those already on my hard drive.



Should be live in a few minutes.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 25, 2014)

Sounds good.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 25, 2014)

Hitman is done. Will put up the video soonish.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 25, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Bioshock 1 is sort of horror...ish.
> 
> And as for DMC3, yeah I probably will suck given it's been an ungodly amount of time since I last played it - back in high school.



Just started playing Bioshock again, but this time on PC for the first time. Feels like a completely different game with my headset. All the damn creepy noises and shit makes it feel like there is shit that isn't there. I love it.

If you play Bioshock, play it on hardest difficulty.


----------



## Itachі (Aug 25, 2014)

Eager to see the Hitman video, sure that I'm not the only one that was shit at it.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 25, 2014)

The hitman video is up but for whatever reason it's taking forever to get to youtube. I'll just leave links. Going to bed now, but tomorrow - more streaming.





I'll try to work down that list. Bioshock first thing tomorrow.

The winner of the poll will be a full playthrough, though.


----------



## VoodooKnight (Aug 25, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Bioshock 1 is sort of horror...ish.
> 
> And as for DMC3, yeah I probably will suck given it's been an ungodly amount of time since I last played it - back in high school.



1 year is not an ungodly amount of time.  Tch.  Young people.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 25, 2014)

Dat vindication.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]8MqMkcRq5yo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]tY2Z4yZHaCw[/YOUTUBE]

Hitman is finally uploaded to youtube. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 26, 2014)

Good stuff nardo


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2014)

I aim to please.

Bioshock stream will go live in a few minutes. Looks like there's a clear winner on the poll, though.


----------



## Itachі (Aug 26, 2014)

That Hitman video makes me want to play it again.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2014)

Something came up and I'm dealing with it. Bioshock stream delayed 

Soon, hopefully.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, there is indeed a clear winner in the poll.  It's Earthbound


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2014)

SMT:Nocturne  

or DMC3 Heaven and Hell mode


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2014)

He's got be able to BEAT the game, so I'd go with Nocturne on that choice.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> He's got be able to BEAT the game, so I'd go with Nocturne on that choice.





>Implying I can't finish DMC3

I finished 3 and 4 way back. But I have NOT finished Nocturne, so I'm excited for that.


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

We really should have nominated a Metro game.


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

Naruto said:


> >Implying I can't finish DMC3
> 
> I finished 3 and 4 way back. But I have NOT finished Nocturne, so I'm excited for that.



But can you finish on HoH?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2014)

Yeah, that's what I meant.  If you have, mad props; I can't.  It's pretty fucking hard for just about anyone.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, no I have not 

Can I?

*BELIEVE IN ME WHO BELIEVES IN YOU!*

wait...


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

I can't finish any DMC because the game just makes me want to watch _Evil Dead 2_ and _Army of Darkness_ instead.

Ash Williams' cheesiness > Dante's cheesiness


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2014)

Please, no one has anything on Bruce Campbell. No shame losing to that magnificent chin.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2014)

Now, the real question is, are you going to emulate the Maniax edition and get the true demon ending?  That's like Heaven or Hell mode for Nocturne.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Now, the real question is, are you going to emulate the Maniax edition and get the true demon ending?  That's like Heaven or Hell mode for Nocturne.



No idea what maniax edition is, I have the standard nocturne primed and ready to go.

Why do you all want to see me fail


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2014)

Schadenfreude.

I'm so ready for a Nocturne stream, though.  That game is ace.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2014)

Outlast.. Horror streams are always the most entertaining


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2014)

Welp.

Nocturne here we fucking go.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 26, 2014)

i'm hype for nocturne
is it going to be silent or are you going to be running your mouth during everything?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> i'm hype for nocturne
> is it going to be silent or are you going to be running your mouth during everything?



Definitely not silent, if you want to get a feel for the amount of verbal diarrhea just check any of my previous streams.

I imagine I won't be as chatty once I'm 10 hours into the game since I'm more familiar with the mechanics.

I added the Bioshock clip to the OP. I had to cut it short because of IRL stuff.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 26, 2014)

sounds good


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2014)

My body is ready.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sweet! Can't wait lol. Going for TDE myself and HuNorm: Beezlebub is kicking my ass though.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2014)

I meant to start today but a friend had computer problems so I spent most of the day helping him out.

Tomorrow the journey begins, however


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't think Twitch is working anyway; maybe because of the amazon buyout or they're doing something with their servers? It's not loading for me lol.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 26, 2014)

twitch was ddos'd by those lizard guys earlier today but it's back


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 26, 2014)

Bastards...still not working for me lol.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2014)

I'll start streaming in five.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2014)

When it's up on youtube I'll leave links.

Does anyone know what I need to keep in mind for the True Demon ending?


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 27, 2014)

Naruto said:


> When it's up on youtube I'll leave links.
> 
> Does anyone know what I need to keep in mind for the True Demon ending?



keep the pixie( you can fuse her but you need to rmbr where you fused her)

complete the labyring of amala b4 going to the tower of kagatsuhi

go for a strenght build with focus/pierce/frikugel

plan your skills

the most important

If you need more help with nocturne ask.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2014)

Millefeuille said:


> keep the pixie( you can fuse her but you need to rmbr where you fused her)
> 
> complete the labyring of amala b4 going to the tower of kagatsuhi
> 
> ...



Thank you, those are good tips 

The stream goes back up in five.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 27, 2014)

well
missed the stream


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same; I'm busy today so I'll watch it later. Sorry bro.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2014)

Twitch links:





Youtube links:

Part 1

Will upload Part 2 to youtube soon. Stream goes back up in a few hours. Need a break.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah, make sure you keep Dante for the true demon ending.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm going to be doing another session in five minutes, though I doubt this one is going to be interesting.

Things to expect:

Backtracking (a lot).
Fusing shit (I want to try a lot of different combinations).
My music library playing (has anyone ever been happy with other people's choice in music?).

Regular play will resume later tonight or tomorrow. I'll put up a disclaimer in the title of the clip AND at the beginning of the stream so you know you can skip it. I will go right back to the same spot I was before taking this detour.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 27, 2014)

Can only watch up until boss...3? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Matador




Since I beat that boss, and my save file died. Don't want to be spoiled on what happens after.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2014)

Fusion is apparently very limited at this level 

WELP

Time to progress. Streaming again in five minutes.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 27, 2014)

Fusion starts picking up a lot just prior to boss 3. Everything before can be handled with the ones you catch, more or less. 

At least that's how I remember it.


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 27, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah, make sure you keep Dante for the true demon ending.



Totally keep a party member without pierce


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 27, 2014)

Ruining the joke


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2014)

Alright that was fun to stream, actually 

Putting up links for the people who missed it and going to bed. Tomorrow, Matador T_T

Twitch links:


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 27, 2014)

Looking forward to tomorrow's stream.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Matador


----------



## scerpers (Aug 27, 2014)

matador is fun
dante while cool is pretty useless


----------



## VoodooKnight (Aug 27, 2014)

As much as I want to tease Naru about Matador, I know he'll kick his ass, cause he's


*Spoiler*: __ 



done it before as an even bigger noob to SMT.  No, we're going to have to wait a bit later for him to get hit with some real bullshit to tease him about.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 27, 2014)

You mean...

Kalpas? 

Be a man, Naruto.  Go in blind to the Kalpas.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 27, 2014)

Where's BF at, brah?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 28, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You mean...
> 
> Kalpas?
> 
> Be a man, Naruto.  Go in blind to the Kalpas.



I'm doing this blind, just taking tips from people who join the stream


----------



## Naruto (Aug 28, 2014)

Okay, stream going back up in five minutes.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 28, 2014)

Twitch had a bug halfway through this session which cut it short AND now it won't display. If you missed the live stream then that sucks because unless twitch fixes this issue (I reported it) then that's 4 hours of gameplay lost right then and there. That includes my wipe and subsequent victory against Matador 



This was part of the previous clip but Twitch broke it into another part.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Okay, stream going back up in five minutes.


man you do stuff early


----------



## Naruto (Aug 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> man you do stuff early



I have free time right now, so I'm taking advantage of it.

This game seems to be pretty darn long. I think I'm ~7 hours into it and haven't fought the boss that comes after Matador yet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Guess I'll sub to the thread


----------



## Naruto (Aug 28, 2014)

Alright, I'll be streaming again in five minutes. Will be a shorter session this time since it's kind of late.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2014)

I think I put... shit, close to 60-70 hours into it.

Possibly more since I did the Kalpas.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 28, 2014)

Thor is down! Thanks for the tips, guys.

Good night :3


----------



## Naruto (Aug 29, 2014)

Haven't done any streaming today and probably won't do any tonight either, it's been a shitty day.

Sorry. Tomorrow I'll pick it back up.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 29, 2014)

So you plan on playing the whole game, Nardo?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah, absolutely. We're finishing this.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 30, 2014)

Alright, streaming again in five minutes. It's time for Dante.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 30, 2014)

lul

Dante rekt.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 30, 2014)

Just saw the stream now, I couldn't before when you were kickstarting this whole thing.

You sound tired by the 7th part, dude.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 30, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just saw the stream now, I couldn't before when you were kickstarting this whole thing.
> 
> You sound tired by the 7th part, dude.



Part 7 was just after a lot of backtracking.



Donte down easily, Daisoujou owned me twice.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2014)

Man I miss these things so often.
You put at least 2 points into vit or something to up survivability?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 30, 2014)

Nope, been dumping everything into STR and AGI, Millefeuille said VIT is useless.



			
				Notes for myself said:
			
		

> *Final Skills:*
> 
> 
> Focus:        Obtained
> ...



Stream will go up again soon, but I'll leave another message when that happens.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 30, 2014)

Stream is about to go up but it's probably another one you want to skip. I'm tired and it's late, so I'm going to grind Fog Breath (3 levels, I believe), maybe hire some demons and that's about it. It will be a short session and since it's going to be boring I'm going to put on quiet music for myself.

The only reason I'll even stream this part is because I don't want people to wonder where those three phantom levels came from when I resume regular play.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

damn I want your set


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2014)

Fucken ell man.Demifiend represent.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2014)

Updated links, stream is up. I think I'm going to try that optional boss one more time before I move on to first kalpa.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2014)

Fucking twitch is bugging out for me atm. Trying to fix it.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2014)

Short but productive. Daisoujou and the first Kalpa are both out of the way. Gonna make myself something to eat and we will go back to the main story soon


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't forget to buy the special pisaca in 1st kalpa.
You ain't clearing the cursed corridor in 2nd kalpa without it


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2014)

Millefeuille said:


> Don't forget to buy the special pisaca in 1st kalpa.
> You ain't clearing the cursed corridor in 2nd kalpa without it



Can you show me how to do it next time I'm streaming? I didn't find anything like that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2014)

Quick question.. Why wont your stream work for me? I let it load for about 10 minutes and still nothing.. I know it's not on my side, since I view other streams regularly..

Also, when I try to watch older videos I usually get the "we could not find the video file for this quality" message..


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 31, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Can you show me how to do it next time I'm streaming? I didn't find anything like that



Do you rmbr the room that said i will give you smth special when you are stronger? That one when u get lvl 28


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2014)

Millefeuille said:


> Do you rmbr the room that said i will give you smth special when you are stronger? That one when u get lvl 28



Perfect. Thanks.



> Quick question.. Why wont your stream work for me? I let it load for about 10 minutes and still nothing.. I know it's not on my side, since I view other streams regularly..
> 
> Also, when I try to watch older videos I usually get the "we could not find the video file for this quality" message..



No idea as to why it wont work. It's not live atm.

Have you tried viewing those old videos recently?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2014)

I did.. Same message.. Tried Firefox; it's the same..


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2014)

Khris said:


> I did.. Same message.. Tried Firefox; it's the same..



I really wish I could help but I don't understand what's going on there 

I am uploading the whole thing to youtube though (in excruciating 15 minute parts...but I will make one huge playlist don't worry).

Stream will go back up in 5~10 minutes.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm not watching your stream! 

... Because I have Nocturne sitting on my PS3 waiting to be played for the first time and I don't wanna spoil myself.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2014)

yeah, youtube is the only option now that twitch mutes all audio


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> yeah, youtube is the only option now that twitch mutes all audio



Twitch mutes audio? Wat?

Also feeling pretty tired so I'm going to fire up Nocturne one more time before bed just to do some fusion and to acquire mana drain.

I'm not starting any kalpas or anything


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Twitch mutes audio? Wat?
> 
> Also feeling pretty tired so I'm going to fire up Nocturne one more time before bed just to do some fusion and to acquire mana drain.
> 
> I'm not starting any kalpas or anything



Yeah twitch mutes audio if it has certain sounds and music now. Shitty changes I know, even muted a twitch video with it.
still good for live streams, but that's about it.
You're also only allowed to keep highlights I think?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm in the process of transferring all the current videos to youtube. I had to verify my google account so they would stop splitting each clip into 15 minute parts X_X

I hope they haven't butchered any of my streams yet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2014)

far as I know twitch has.
Part 3 was muted already


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2014)

Fukken Twitch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2014)

Use hitbox  



Naruto said:


> I really wish I could help but I don't understand what's going on there
> 
> I am uploading the whole thing to youtube though (in excruciating 15 minute parts...but I will make one huge playlist don't worry).
> 
> Stream will go back up in 5~10 minutes.



Aight.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 31, 2014)

s getting this same problem with my own shit too. This buyout was not a good thing.


----------



## VoodooKnight (Aug 31, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Twitch mutes audio? Wat?
> 
> Also feeling pretty tired so I'm going to fire up Nocturne one more time before bed just to do some fusion and to acquire ma..na drain.
> 
> I'm not starting any kal..pas or anything



What's this v.ig..li...nk bullshit?  Something else Tazmo did to make a buck?

I'm putting dots around the stuff that gained links to try to prevent it from reappearing in the quote.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 31, 2014)

VoodooKnight said:


> What's this v.ig..li...nk bullshit?  Something else Tazmo did to make a buck?
> 
> I'm putting dots around the stuff that gained links to try to prevent it from reappearing in the quote.



It's an ad thing. Adblock'll kill it.

If for whatever reason you can't use that, opt out via this link.

Link removed

(Obviously remove the dots. )

The vi.g.li.nk thing itself isn't altering your posts at all. It's just using javascript to hunt out keywords in your post, and turn some of the words into text ads. It does this clientside, so that'll only show up to someone else if they've not opted out of viglink/don't have adblock/don't have noscript. 

Figured that's worth mentioning, since it means you don't have to edit posts to remove links, since the content of your post had never been altered serverside.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2014)

The fuck, Tommy? How do you not have adblock yet?







That last one is fucking magical. It blocks thousands of malicious websites, from ads to spyware and other such crap and it has no impact on performance whatsoever since it uses the hosts file which simply redirects whatever you want to your local IP


----------



## Kei (Aug 31, 2014)

reetwhy God bless, I had just gotten this game and I can't get pass a certain area with a certain enemy


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 31, 2014)

Naruto said:


> The fuck, Tommy? How do you not have adblock yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since we're on the topic of host files.



This one's pretty nice as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2014)

Those website names man


----------



## VoodooKnight (Aug 31, 2014)

The scary thing is, I do have Adblock Plus.  It could be my filters need some upgrading.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 31, 2014)

I know adblock had a thing going on a while back where they said they'll allow some "acceptable ads". At that point, a different adblock version forked out of it that kept a strict "no ads are acceptable" policy.

Can't remember the name of that version though.

Edit: Adblock Edge, I probably should have just googled that prior to making the post, since it's like one of the first results.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 1, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Since we're on the topic of host files.
> 
> 
> 
> This one's pretty nice as well.



Would rep if I didn't have to spread >_>

Thanks for that one.



VoodooKnight said:


> The scary thing is, I do have Adblock Plus.  It could be my filters need some upgrading.



There's an option in adblock plus to allow unobtrusive ads. Disallow that


----------



## Naruto (Sep 1, 2014)

Streaming in five.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 1, 2014)

Hellbiker down, prison boss down. Long session, got lost in the prison X_X

From now on, the opening post of this topic should have a link to a playlist that will automatically update with new sessions every time I finish streaming


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 1, 2014)

Kei said:


> reetwhy God bless, I had just gotten this game and I can't get pass a certain area with a certain enemy



Matador?


----------



## Kei (Sep 1, 2014)

Kakashifan727 said:


> Matador?



Buff...Buff...Bufff...Buff...Buff


----------



## Naruto (Sep 2, 2014)

Stream goes up in five minutes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 2, 2014)

Almost died a lot of times there Naruto.
Thinking you have to diversify your demons just a bit more.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Almost died a lot of times there Naruto.
> Thinking you have to diversify your demons just a bit more.



Yeah but I haven't recruited in a long time T_T


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 2, 2014)

Haven't been watching since the Thor fight.

Just can't risk being spoiled on boss strategies. 

Let me know when you're streaming your next game!


----------



## Naruto (Sep 2, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Let me know when you're streaming your next game!



I wish I had a capture card or something because what I want to play afterwards is Wind Waker HD.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]reUkatNvmtU[/YOUTUBE]
There are real words to the original version, you just have to listen


----------



## Naruto (Sep 4, 2014)

Streaming in five minutes.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 5, 2014)

Gonna stream soon. I'm super tired and very hungry but it's getting late and I don't want to skip streaming every day if I can help it.

It's going to be the second kalpa, then I'm going to fuse a Hell Biker since it has no weaknesses and has access to a Dekaja by default and a strong elemental attack, both things I currently lack.

I hope the second kalpa isn't long since I'm going into this tired.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 10, 2014)

I know it's been a while since I last streamed, I haven't forgotten this and it hasn't stopped, but stuff has come up and new games have come out and I've been using my free time trying them out instead of playing SMT.

Will play again soon, promise.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 10, 2014)

Alright I'm gonna do a short session just so I don't skip yet another day of streaming. I'm going to want to go back to Destiny after that.

Lets beat the next Rider 

Five minutes.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 13, 2014)

Streaming in five.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 13, 2014)

That was a 4 hour streaming session almost, but I'm powering through this. Make up for lost time, we're heading to the Assembly of Nihilo one more time.

Streaming in five.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 13, 2014)

Another 3 and a half hours worth of streaming, just about.

Black Rider down.

Tired as fuck.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 13, 2014)

*Notes for myself:*


Bright Might - Ara Mitama
Dark Might - Jack Frost / Minakata
War Cry - Zhen / Slime / Oni / Nue
Fog Breath - Preta / Inugami / Forneus / Naga
Samrecarm - Lakshmi
Dekaja - Minakata
Dekunda - Pisaca
Rakukaja - Hua Po / Nozuichi


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Another 3 and a half hours worth of streaming, just about.
> 
> Black Rider down.
> 
> Tired as fuck.



Should be it's hell.
Sorry I can't catch the streams different timezones and all


----------



## Naruto (Sep 13, 2014)

Current plan:


Farm third kalpa entrance with increased encounter rate
Fuse superior versions of hell rider and daisojou (mitama+skill inheritance)
Obtain mana refill & deathbound on MC
Reach level 55 to fuse red rider

Projected party composition should have no weaknesses and access to all elements and sufficient buffs/debuffs. No idea how viable it is for endgame, but the extra levels and overall utility will probably make the upcoming bosses piss easy.

Eyes bleeding, putting on music to soothe pain from grinding.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2014)

Twitch deleted all my videos -_-

Luckily everything should be in youtube, although I can't find the last session and it's pissing the living shit out of me.

Anyway streaming in five.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2014)

Holy fucking shit that was the longest session yet. I beat so many fucking bosses >_>

Just got to the Amala Temple. I need to eat and shower, then I will come back to Nocturne.

I have to be close to the end, right?


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2014)

Did a short 14 min session just now showing mitama fusion for stat maxing. Costs roughly 76k macca to boost Red Rider to full STR/MAG.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 14, 2014)

How are you enjoying the game?


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2014)

Yagura said:


> How are you enjoying the game?



As a whole, very much. It has a few infuriating moments (take a wrong step in some mazes and you have to start all over again...I had to fate the fateweaver chicks three fucking times because of a misstep and then because I had lost my patient and punched through anti-physical shields ).

The plot is interesting, despite the characters all being detestable and their reasoning completely retarded. I take japanese plots with a grain of salt to begin with.

The dungeon design can get phenomenal. I loved the place that looked like a Rubik's cube (the obelisk I think). And it's kind of awesome to see a jRPG with darker themes in general.

The difficulty is all over the place, but that's okay. I overspecialized in physical damage so every now and then the game throws a boss at me that laughs at it, which leads to a long and draw-out battle. The harsh difficulty spikes are gone, though. I've learned the basic mechanics and what the spells do based on their naming conventions (kaja, kunda, etc) and now I know what to expect.

The stream was more fun to do when there were 8~10 people watching and commenting but I'm engrossed enough in the game that I am having fun even when there's only one or two 

At the end of the day, a great rpg who doesn't give a darn about making the player feel comfortable, which is refreshing in and of itself. A+ for sure.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 20, 2014)

I know my increasingly long breaks have all but drained any interest anyone had in watching this, but I am still going to finish it.

Summer is over and I have a bunch of stuff to do, which leads to less free time and less streaming 

In any case, streaming again in five minutes. I've decided I will do all the kalpas in one go once we reach the point of no return. Tired of going back and forth there.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 20, 2014)

i'm still watching


----------



## Naruto (Sep 24, 2014)

I may be going slow but I'm still going.

Stream goes back up in five.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 24, 2014)

still                   here


----------



## Naruto (Sep 24, 2014)

Alright, we've reached the point of no return. I'm gonna get something to eat and then we move on to the kalpas. I will definitely not be able to do all the kalpas in the next session because I have to be somewhere later today, but hopefully we can make decent progress.

I wanna finish this game tonight.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2014)

Tell us when you play it later.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 24, 2014)

I just did the third kalpa, forgot to announce it here but it should be in my past broadcasts and on youtube later today.

Fourth and fifth kalpa later tonight, if nothing else.

Be warned: I cussed a lot, loudly too. Dante chase segments


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 24, 2014)

Fuck those man; hated it. Time differences and work keeping me from being able to watch; but I will when it's done.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 24, 2014)

Streaming in five. Lets see if we can get all the kalpas done tonight at least.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 24, 2014)

I had no idea the fourth kalpa was going to take so long.

Tomorrow, fifth kalpa and the end of the game for sure. I'M SO CLOSE!


----------



## Naruto (Sep 25, 2014)

Been doing some research and I might take a wee bit longer than I anticipated. I decided I'm going to fuse myself Metatron with pierce. Might do Shiva/Skadi/Beelzebub. Not sure.

I just figured I should get the most out of this playthrough, and even it means taking a little bit longer then I can do that. I'm really enjoying the game and I've had the same demons for so long - I can afford to spend some time fusing the cream of the crop.

*Notes for myself:*



			
				After clearing 5th Kalpa said:
			
		

> Fuse a Metatron. Bring that Metatron to 5th Kalpa floor which consists of many golden doors asking for demons. Open the golden door which asks for a demon brimming with light by using Metatron. Enter it and jump down to the next floor. In that floor, there is a Shady Broker which sells Vile Girimehkala (which has Pierce skill) for 200000 macca. Use this demon in the fusion if you want to transfer the Pierce skill to the other demon.



Metatron:


Focus
Hades Blast
Debilitate
Dekaja
Tarukaja
Prayer
Victory Cry
Pierce

Vishnu:


Focus
Hades Blast
Debilitate
Dekunda
Prayer
Repel Phys
Victory Cry
Pierce

Daisoujou:


Meditation
Prayer
Samrecarm
Dekaja
Dekunda
Tarukaja
Repel Phys
Victory Cry

Demi-Fiend:


Focus
Freikugel
Deadly Fury
Mediarahan
Mana Refill
Endure
Avenge
Pierce


----------



## Naruto (Sep 25, 2014)

Streaming in five. Lets do the fifth kalpa.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 25, 2014)

Final kalpa is done and Metatron is down.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 25, 2014)

Streaming in five.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]A6hV5fU100E[/YOUTUBE]

But then magic build
[YOUTUBE]e_l0cpg6428[/YOUTUBE]
Too bad strange journey is mostly a vit, then str game.
still need mag for resistance.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm told magic is best for 80% of the game but complete ass against lucifer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 26, 2014)

Dante really did piss you off. 
SMT has done worse than that maze you know.
Digital Devil Saga 2 involves a horse who is far less forgiving.
[YOUTUBE]gHOs3UZBmws[/YOUTUBE]
It's where I got stuck when I was younger.
Guy said it was like being chased by a certain thing from metroid fusion.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 26, 2014)

Haha yeah I lost my shit against Dante.

Alright I'm going to stream again in five minutes. Literally nothing left to do but end the game. There's like 3, maybe 4 bosses to kill at most but they should all be reachable within an hour. I hope my current party will be fine. Dumbfuck that I am I still built everyone towards physical damage instead of magical. Might end up using Dante and the Uber Pixie for magic fights if need be.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 26, 2014)

We will see if twitch works


----------



## Naruto (Sep 26, 2014)

Just had a client call me out of the blue with a computer for me to fix. I need the work so I have to go pick it up. Be back within 30 mins to an hour. Sorry!


----------



## Naruto (Sep 26, 2014)

Back. Lets finish this.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 26, 2014)

Game is over.

Epic, epic ending. Fuck yes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 26, 2014)

wow I just missed it, that sucks


----------



## Naruto (Sep 26, 2014)

No worries, everything will go up on youtube.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 26, 2014)

Notice in the final battle it said DEAD on the upper left?


----------



## Naruto (Sep 26, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> Notice in the final battle it said DEAD on the upper left?



Yeah because Kagutsuchi is dead :3


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 26, 2014)

Eh this ended  damn missed like half of it.
I wanna know what mad eya rage or wtf.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 26, 2014)

Part 28                                       .


----------

